# sf to woodside



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

So I've done this ride a couple of times in the past, but then the bridge at the Crystal Springs Reservoir was closed, and I kinda forgot about it.

Last weekend, I tried the Polhemus detour and got back on track. I have to say that Cañada Rd is some sort of cycling wonderland with all the riders out on the weekend.

I went the 65 miles in about 4 hours and was really cooked by the time I rode back home to SF (didn't eat breakfast or bring enough food).

I usually turn around at the intersection of Woodside & Cañada and head for home just because I don't want to have to camp out in a ditch from exhaustion.

My question is, any decent 5-15 mile extensions I could tack on to my ride in this area? I have read about OLH but am looking for more rolling roads like Cañada. Right now I'm working on endurance and hours in the saddle so I can stretch it out to a 100-mile ride.

Hopefully as I improve, I can do some climbing in the area. One of my favorite rides is SF to Mt. Tam. and back.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

centurionomega said:


> So I've done this ride a couple of times in the past, but then the bridge at the Crystal Springs Reservoir was closed, and I kinda forgot about it.
> 
> Last weekend, I tried the Polhemus detour and got back on track. I have to say that Cañada Rd is some sort of cycling wonderland with all the riders out on the weekend.
> 
> ...


If you want to add some mileage to that route you could always go up King's mountain road to skyline, back to 92. That will add around 13 miles or so once you head back through San Mateo. I do this route quite often, it's a nice climb.

click here for the google map route


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Skyline's a good recommendation. I enjoy that ride if there's not much traffic. The logging trucks are what give me the willies.

Another alternative is to ride up Kings Mt. to Skyline and then descend down Tunitas Creek road out to the ocean. The road's been repaved for the Tour of California.

Tunitas Creek climb part 1 of 4 with Bike Telemetry Pro,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSWMbCzegbo


Obligatory TdC peleton video,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfB1gpM0SE4


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I did Tunitas and OLH for the first time two weeks ago. What an amazing ride! Love me some hills!

Tunitas is my climb of the moment; challenging, beautiful, and whisper quiet.

Even if you don't want to tackle those climbs from the City, it's worth it to drive down to Woodside to take them on.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Tag on a loop through Portola Valley: Woodside Rd => Whiskey Hill Rd => Sand Hill Rd => Portola Rd => Woodside Rd. This will add 5 miles.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

slow.climber said:


> Skyline's a good recommendation.


i've wanted to ride SF to Woodside for quite sometime, but how safe is skyline? seems like a fast moving highway to me.


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

philipw33 said:


> i've wanted to ride SF to Woodside for quite sometime, but how safe is skyline? seems like a fast moving highway to me.


I think the method of going down canada to kings valley and up is a pretty safe route (and then heading back down king).

Taking Skyline all the way from Skyline/92 south to kings is not safe, IMO. There are sections where (especially on weekends) motorcycle clubs will swarm the blind corners and come pretty close to hitting you at 60 MPH or so.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*this sounds good*



Dr_John said:


> Tag on a loop through Portola Valley: Woodside Rd => Whiskey Hill Rd => Sand Hill Rd => Portola Rd => Woodside Rd. This will add 5 miles.


I think I'm going to try this one tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion.

I felt so bad last Saturday that I think I'm going to have to toughen up a bit before I tackle some of those climbs (Tunitas) and then try to pedal back to SF.

It is all part of the fun trying to push yourself that little bit more.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

Make sure to do a full stop at all the stop signs on Canada. I saw another rider getting a ticket this morning.


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

For a short steep climb instead of a longer one like Kings, try Edgewood/Crestview off Canada Rd. Reminded me of Fillmore St in SF. It'll get you back to Alameda de las Pulgas in San Carlos or West Menlo Park.


----------

